# Nissan 3.5 Auto



## war1lock (Sep 18, 2003)

*Altima 3.5*

I just wanted to know if I could get any advice as far as modifying 
my car, with an cold air intake, pulley, chip. I am told I can crank this puppy up to 300hp no problem with these adjustments.

I have just purchased some rims 19"s , tires 235/235/19
and so now I am thinking about the mod's I just mentioned.
is it worth the effort?

Thanks


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

First of all, do you have a 5spd or an Automatic?

Secondly, there isn't a chip out yet (though there *could* be real soon now). Frankly, we're all kind of waiting for the guinea-pig car that Technosquare is supposed to tune on. 

Finally, assuming that the chip is out and putting out about 15hp, and also assuming that you have a 5 spd, you still won't be able to get that high with those mods. Maybe with headers on top of that..


----------



## war1lock (Sep 18, 2003)

*Nissan 3.5*

I have an automatic


----------



## war1lock (Sep 18, 2003)

What about stuff like this??

http://www.spiralmax.com/


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Looks like a tornado...... $70 Super Charger just ain't gonna work. More like several thousand.


----------



## war1lock (Sep 18, 2003)

*Nissan 3.5*

OK... break it down for me and tell me the goodies I need in order to be in the game.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The best non-invasive mods are:

Cold Air Intake
Underdrive Pulley
Timing Advance
Cat-Back Exhaust
Either a Stillen Race Pipe, or Headers (by Stillen or hotshot)

With an Automatic, you can also do the vavle body modification, raising the line pressure of your tranny and giving you faster/harder shifts.

All that would yield a 14.3-14.6 second quarter mile, and about 220-230 HP to the wheels.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

AAAH the power of manual transmission. Warlock, this car is DEFINENTLY worth modding. The only downside is people won't under estimate you left and right. I just have intake and exhaust and I am keeping with 350'z and pre-LT1 Z28s.


----------



## war1lock (Sep 18, 2003)

So what am I lookin at cost wise.. and where in the San Francisco Bay Area can I find someone to do the work cheap?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

costs...

intake $230
pulley $190
Race pipe $320
Mufflers $350
timing advance $0 (call local nissan service guy and beg)
valve body $400+


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You can also lower the car, and get a rear sway bar.


----------



## war1lock (Sep 18, 2003)

So I am putting 19's on the car with 
235/235/19 any problems here? do I need to lower the car? or is this just for a low profile look.

By the way thanks to all of youz for your help and advice.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

war1lock said:


> *So I am putting 19's on the car with
> 235/235/19 any problems here? do I need to lower the car? or is this just for a low profile look.
> 
> By the way thanks to all of youz for your help and advice. *


I have 19's and I think they look the best 
on the third gens. I'm rolling on 245/35's
which is a pretty low profile tire but keeps 
the speedo in check with the original specs.

Here's mine with Eibach Sportlines:


----------



## war1lock (Sep 18, 2003)

*Altima 3.5*

So with 235/235/19 will I need to lower?


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

You never "need" to lower a car. But the altima is infamous for it's wheel gap. But check http://www.aouthwestautoworks.com for stuff you need.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Stuff you need....*

or, www.adventon.com 
www.tirerack.com
and even Ebay...


----------



## serb41 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Lowering the car*

What exactly would i need for lowering my alty? I keep seeing eibach lowering kits and stuff but what does that kit come with? Just spring? And how much?


----------

